# Disk quota exceeded



## wiseguy (6. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

ich bekomme seid neuestem die Meldung


> Warning: session_start() [function.session-start]: open(/var/lib/php5/sess_f2ad13f270cb2a1f0b129b703af02adf, O_RDWR) failed: Disk quota exceeded (122) in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 60


wenn ich die ISP Config Oberfläche aufrufe.

Sagt das, dass der Speicherplatz des Servers voll ist? (weil da sind eigentlich noch gut 30GB Platz)

Deshalb vermute ich einen anderen Fehler/Problem.

Ein 'ls -l /var/lib/php5' zeigt mir folgendes:

```
drwx-wx-wt  2 root     root     4096 Aug  6 01:09 php5
```
Das Verzeichnis php5 ist allerdings leer.


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2010)

Ruf bitte mal auf:

chmod 777 /var/lib/php5


----------

